# How to get more Diamond Points for reservation



## G_and_F (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi, we're new owners and we have very few points.
I'm looking through the catalog and some Diamond resorts require a large amount of points (9,000 and above).
Even with banking points, and using this years points, and borrowing from next year, we still fall short of the 9,000 points needed. 
Does that mean we should give it up?

What options do we have?  Can we get more points from somewhere? 
Is this what the 20/.20 option is? How does it work?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 19, 2020)

No thats not what 20 20 is. 20 20 is garbage, forget about it.

There are many cheap places, i just stayed 3 months in Orlando for 1000 points per week... all depends what size unit, location and season.

Take advantage of the many Diamond sales. Booking within 59 days of arrival is half points at most resorts. Get on the email list for monthly sales of 25%-75% off points. Get on one or more of the fb groups where people share the sale news and tricks for using points.

Lots of owners are giving away their points for free, you can find them on this site or fb or other sites. Again, read and research alot before acting.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## mjc775 (Feb 19, 2020)

If the resort you’re considering says “A CLUB AFFILIATED RESORT” - most of the time points required to stay there are typically higher and availability is lower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuwermj (Feb 19, 2020)

G_and_F said:


> Does that mean we should give it up?


Maybe, if you are still within the period when you can recind your contract, then yes you should do so.



G_and_F said:


> What options do we have?  Can we get more points from somewhere?



I too have very few points. One option is to look for the discounted locations. Typically it's short notice and not always in the places you want to go. But if it works for you then that is one option.

I very often stay Sunday - Thursday night only. If a full week is 9000 points, Sun-Thus is half that amount, or 4500 points. If I want to stay longer, I rent of cash. You can very often rent Friday and Saturday for less than the fees on 4500 points. some times at the same resort, most of the time elsewhere. The down side is that you will need to move--to a hotel or to another timeshare resort. Not a problem for me, but it can be for some. 

Saving points and borrowing points is another option.

You can also rent one-time use points from Diamond if you are a Club member, that is, if you purchased direct from Diamond. They are expensive ($0.35 per point), but if you only need 1000 or less it might work for you.


----------



## G_and_F (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you everyone for all your good advice.  We're pretty flexible, but I'm saving all this info in case there's a specific destination we want to go to.

nuwermj: Thanks for the practical tips.  We don't mind moving resorts one time if that saves us a bunch of cash.  We sometimes stay at a cheaper hotel if we are expecting a huge jet lag.  We also stay near the airport if where we were is too far from the airport.


----------

